# Galveston Shark Fishing



## Miles (May 27, 2004)

I'm relatively new to Galveston Bay fishing, but have seem to gotten things down pretty quickly with the big three and have had some luck over the past couple years. I've heard some people talk about how great black tip shark fishing can be just offshore in the summer months around Galveston. I've tried looking some information up on the internet about this subject but I'm having a hard time trying to find some good content. I've got a son who's 17 and I would really enojoy getting into some sharks this summer with him, I can only imagine it's a blast. We have a 2 year old 21' Sea Pro with a Mercury 150, so wouldn't want to venture too far offshore. If anyone has any information they wouldn't mind sharing I'd really appreciate it. 

Miles


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*I'm your man*

I've caught hundreds of shark off of galveston. I fished hard for about 4 yrs for Tarpon there, and can tell you exactly where to go for mucho shark action.

Take a hard right at the South Jetties and head out to about 25ft to 45 ft of water. If you have a depth recorder it's a plus. Mark some bait or fish on the bottom with your recorder and put out a drift sock. Next your going to need to chum some. I like the chum churn. I think academy has them now but it's not a must. A chum bag (aka laundery bag) will work fine.

Go by Smitys bait stand 61st exit first wht building. Best price on 20lb box of shad in galveston, get a whole box of shad. Use it for bait and chum, it's all you'll need. Chop some up and put them in the chum bag and hang over the side. Next use about a 5ft section of 300lb mono for leader and a 16/0 mustag circle hook(makeup at home). Tie a white ballon (trust me on this) at the top of your leader and let it drift out with the current about 100ft or so. I like to fish 3 poles one on the bottom, one drifting and one on a ballon. Use a tight drag and let the fish hook itself. Just start reeling!!!

Tackle: 4/0 is about perfect with 40lb test. Abu 7000 with 20lb if you feel like having some real fun but light tackle will kill a big shark so I usualy use th 4/0. Any good boat rod will work but I like ugly stix tigera series.

Be careful with those shark. A big one can cause serious injury. Never put a big one in the boat alive. If you do get a big one take a photo of him in the water and just cut the leader. My best in that area was over 7ft.

You will catch King ,Tarpon, Shark, Jacks and God knows what else fishing like this and it's all within site of land. Remember you can't keep a tarpon without a tag (100$). That area is known for them. If you have any other queston call me David at 281-744-2109


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

*try aquagem*

instead of using ballons, you can try the aquagem floats, they work really well. Douglas in Australia uses them.

http://bluemako.customer.netspace.net.au/aquagem_floats.htm

http://www.snapfloat.com/product.html

i have two of the smaller sizes that i've used on piers. they work really well and are easy to use.


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Follow thw Tarpon fisherman on the beachfront. They usually get terrorized by sharks.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

shrky2413 said:


> Follow thw Tarpon fisherman on the beachfront. They usually get terrorized by sharks.


That should work but they kind of don't like that and theres no sence in starting any trouble on the water. Those Tarpon guides are touchy :hairout:


----------



## Miles (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for all the info, this forum is extremely helpful and all the members on here don't have a problem sharing stuff with others. It's nice to see.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

When the shrimpers start up again in July, there will be schools of sharks and every other kind of predator fish following the shrimp nets. The nets stir up the bottom and what isn't caught in the net, is chum for the bigger fish. 
Approach the shrimper from the rear on the downwind side. When you get even with the cable pulling the net, kick your motor out of gear and drop your baits just outside the cable. As the net passes, you should get bit. If you don't catch fish by the time the shrimper is 200 yds past, then go make another pass. If one shrimper ain't producing, try another one.
Ribbon fish or live bait(large whiting or similar size fish) should work very well. 
You will catch jacks, kings, and lots of shark.


----------



## Miles (May 27, 2004)

*reply*

Do the shrimpers ever mind fishing boats tagging along so close behind them?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

It happens so much they ignore it. Just stay behind the shrimper, on the down wind side and outside the cables that are pulling the net. That way, when you kick your motor out of gear, you will drift away from the shrimp net.
If you try to fish on the upwind side, you may have a POed shrimper on your hands. If you get between his cables, there will be no maybe about having a POed shrimper on your hands.
Shrimpers have also been known to trade lots of chum/bait/fresh shrimp for a 6 pack of cold ones.


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

When I say follow them what imeant was watch when the move from a spot. When the sharks start hitting hot and heavy they leave. You can move in and rake up. Take a pair of good binoc's and check them out from a distance.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Go over to the Tarpon Board and ask Capt Mike Williams what he thinks of people watching him through binocs from a far, lol you might not like the responce you get hehe! :spineyes: A lot of local guides spy on Capt Mike (aka Tarpon Express)from a far and mark his fishing spots via GPS because he's so successful. Mad does not even begin to discribe how he gets. It's kind of like a range war that would not be healthy to get in the middle of.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Danged Bird Doggers! I don't blame him!lol!


----------

